# Hoarse Voice



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

My voice is still hoarse 5 days post-op. I can barly speak above a whisper. I think my kids are loving it tho. "mom, I'm sorry, I cannot hear you!"


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

You may want to request videostroboscopy procedure to make sure your vocal cords are not paralyzed and not swollen


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

At my post-op yesterday, my dr said that it's normal to be hoarse for a while. If my voice is still like this next week I will request that test. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

After my surgeries, I could not talk with much volume or variation in pitch. It came back over the next 4-6 weeks. I wouldn't make a big deal about it for now...let it heal. Odds are slim that your laryngeal nerves were damaged, but in the off-chance that they were, you'd have to wait at least 6 months for any repairs anyway. So, let it go for a few weeks (there's no rush)...I think you'll see a lot of progress!


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

Ty!!! Doesnt bother me too much anyways. I can still talk.  I'm alive...so many things to be thankful for.hugs3


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

animegeekmom said:


> Ty!!! Doesnt bother me too much anyways. I can still talk.  I'm alive...so many things to be thankful for.hugs3


You got that right!! Thank God!


----------

